

The News 2 – Hacker News and Product Hunt and Designer News - ahmetsulek
http://hpd.thenews.im

======
charlieegan3
This is prettier but I made
[http://www.serializer.io](http://www.serializer.io) for the similar purpose
of keeping track of these 3 sites (and some others).

